# Seiten von Webmasters



## tomi (26. März 2003)

Hallo!

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Links zu Seiten von seriösen Webmaster geben? Danke!


----------



## blubber (26. März 2003)

http://www.derbauer.de ?


----------



## schwarzfahrer (2. April 2003)

sorry, aber keine ahnung was du eigentlich willst...

was suchst du?
<ul>
<li>jemanden der privat eine seite betreut?</li>
<li>jemanden der privat eine seite für dich erstellt?</li>
<li>eine agentur?</li>
</ul>

thx.


----------

